# Today



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

:rotfl:This was my morning projects !! :rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Inlays LOL That looks wonderful!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I remember back in middle school. I made a pen from a deer antler. Boy did it smell like frito's while i was working it on the lathe.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job - really looks good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very 'classy' lookin' work....Feel a little 'potlicking' coming on...LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

LL how did you turn that tractor?? We need a tutual(sp)


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Bobby, I'm disappointed in you......It was turned from "GREEN WOOD":bounce:

Sorry, just had to do it....

BB


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Bobby, don't give me any ideas ! I have turned a pen with a ring, just because someone told me it could not be done ! A tractor might be next ! 
LL:bounce:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

LL...nice ring pen! I guess the most amazing thing about the other pen is the fact that the green tractor is real! LL has a new lathe with a 30 foot bed!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ring pen..what a cool idea

I have got to make one of those! LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

One question.????.........Why am I starting to get the feeling that Linda is not a "Beginner' at this stuff ???? 


Great Stuff, Young Lady....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> One question.????.........Why am I starting to get the feeling that Linda is not a "Beginner' at this stuff ????
> 
> Great Stuff, Young Lady....


I got that feeling after her 2nd post...I smell a "Ringer" LOL

Love them, keep'em coming


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

LL, I knew that "Ringer" perfume was gonn'a get you in trouble....Now, look what you gone and done....


----------

